

Startup Casting Call: Google is watching! - drm237
http://foundread.com/2007/11/14/startup-casting-call-google-is-watching/

======
stuki
Hmm....

Marc Andreesen claims the whole world (or at least Hollywood, but he gives no
obvious reason why to stop there) will be rebuilt in Silicon Valley's
image....

Tim O'Reilly seems to think finance is some subset of web2.0....

Facebook is valued at $15billion; Google $200-....; and TechCrunch who knows
what....

The Paypal Mafia....

And now this....

I do hope YC has made enough to sustain through less heady times.

------
zach
"You Be the VC, is where old-school a venture capital meets pop-culture
phemonenon, American Idol -- mixed with dash of Malcolm Gladwell's, The Wisdom
of the Crowds."

Wow, after reading that line, I'm not sure whether I'm reading a troll, a
thirteen-year-old, or one of those splogs where they mutilate the text of a
real blog entry.

------
jsjenkins168
I cant find any indication of how much funding they intend to provide, or how
much equity they intend to take. Anyone know?

------
alaskamiller
Sure love the fact that they're letting her work on this. Feels great for the
shareholder value!

